# X-Ray Lead



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

A contractor at work is doing demo work in a building that was used as a medical rehab center. There is an x-ray room in part of the demo area. The room's walls are lead lined and the contractor said I could have all the lead when the demo is completed. The sheets are 1/8" thick and are sandwiched between the studs and drywall. The lead bends easily so I am assuming it shouldn't have a lot of non-lead material in it(wheel weights come to mind) Has anyone used this type of lead aor have any suggestions? As thin as it is I am hoping to score and snap it to managable sizes for the melter. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That will be some of the best lead you can get. I got a big roll of it years ago and used a big pair of snips to cut it into pieces so I could melt it down. It was some of the best lead I ever used. Good and soft and easy to work with. If I was you I would take all he would give me.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have done a few roofs with sheet lead,,we use strait edge and a linoleum knife,oxy/ace torch with a brazing tip works fine also


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Medical grade lead is something like 99% pure I believe. I have some that was used to make x-ray camera boxes. What I have are actually blems that have never been used. They are 8 lb. discs approx. 1/8" thick by about 14" in diameter. It's great to work with. Easy to cut and easier to melt.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Another good source is an old school. Had a friend that worked for a heating company in town and they did a job on one of the old schools here in town and the band room walls were lined with lead. He asked me if I wanted some and when I came home from work there was a pickup load laying in the end of my drive. Didnt make the Ex very happy but but she never was with most things like that. I sure liked it. Ended with about 400lbs after I melted it down and cleaned it up.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That's real good stuff at the scrap yards also!$$$$$ for fishi'n &lure building, accessories,or necessities!! After-all "lead is not good" for the water& that which is connected to it!! There are better alternatives,,,"you are what you eat&drink"??? -------sonar..........


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't know anything about lead & x-ray's? But........

Does the lead absorb those rays? Or diverts them?

Well you'll know if those objects you make start glowing?

Nik,


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Years ago I had flatbed drivers that hauled 2000lb lead bars back to Lancaster Ohio to a battery factory. They picked me up some bars that weighed about 150lbs each that were 99.9% pure lead. I think I ended up with 5 of them total. Best lead I have ever used besides the lead out of the x-ray room.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Didn't end up with the crazy amount I thought I was going to. Oh well. As it turns out the contractor isnt going to demo the other 3 walls in the room as he first thought. I split the pile of lead with a co-worker who pours bullets because he was the one who told me about the lead. I still have an estimated 200 pounds which will last me a long time. The gypsum paper should burn off when I melt it down. I am going to use tin snips to cut it down. For the time being I am leaving the pile in the bed of my truck for traction. I may need it tommorow with this snow storm we are getting!


----------

